# Still fs160 or fs280?



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum and have been trying to get some help in identifying my brush cutter, trimmer, weed whacker. 

It's an older model that I recently acquired. And resembles the FS160 and FS280. My father has both these machines and they are nearly identical. Is there any way to identify which model I have as the plate identifying it is missing (without opening them up and measuring piston diameter)? 

The serial number is 137292769



Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 15, 2015)

when to check for you stihl is saying that is not a good number


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> when to check for you stihl is saying that is not a good number


 
Thank you for trying, much appreciated!


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 15, 2015)

check the number again where going to figure this thing out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> check the number again where going to figure this thing out


 
Will check again this evening (GMT +2) and post again.

I've also heard from someone that you should be able to run a part number and that should be able to tell you what machine it is. Is this true. I tried checking the part number on the shroud and done a quick search, but it seems to give a range of similar machines including the FS 220 as I would imagine all the shrouds are the same and the ID plate was a separate part number?


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 15, 2015)

dont know i look on power portal for stihl techs


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 15, 2015)

check out might help also nice to have tell no one lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> check out might help also nice to have tell no one lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL

Thank you very much. this will be very helpful. I'm very new to this and I got an 08 S from my father that needs some TLC and looks like this will also help a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> check the number again where going to figure this thing out


 
So I checked the number again and confirmed that it is correct. So no luck there...


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 16, 2015)

this is gold


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 16, 2015)

here is how you tell you take the muffler off and measure the bore of cylinder 
160 is 35mm
280 is 40mm
also the 280 weight a pound less


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 16, 2015)

sorry the 280 weight a pound more


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> here is how you tell you take the muffler off and measure the bore of cylinder
> 160 is 35mm
> 280 is 40mm
> also the 280 weight a pound less


 

Thank you for the info and the service manual, this will be very helpful


----------

